# dirt skirt



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

i've looked for one of these as i drag our smart car around and it gets covered in crud.
anyone suggest where i can get one?..i've looked at one site and they charge £79.00..which seems steep for a long mud flap.
i suppose i'll have to bite the bullet if this is the going price...otherwise i'll just keep washing the d... thing!............cheers....slaphead
:roll: :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Many people with dirt skirts say they dont work that well... your better off with proper mud flaps on the back wheels. Someone, and im sorry but cant remember who, got some big mudflaps from a truck parts company.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sold hundreds of 'em, never had any adverse feedback  (yet)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

snelly may or may not be thinking of http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi slaphead;

Similar situation, but I was after rear mudflaps not skirts.

Tried http://www.motorhomesmudflaps.com

they wanted nearly £50 for a pair 

I eventually contacted Albert Jagger, a truck parts company who supply mudflaps to Autosleepers, they supplied me a pair of spray suppression flaps for £25 inc p&p

http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk

I would think spray suppression flaps would do the job just as well, if not better than skirts. Look here....

http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk/Portals/0/spray suppression.pdf

pete


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

mmm Linda dont wanna upset you honey... just id heard and seen (on the ambulances at work) how dirt skirts work... they still let the back get filthy and I think its cos the spray comes off the back wheels, down the side of the wagon and then the air flow round the back sucks it in and onto the back doors. The thinking behind spray suppresive mud flaps on the rear wheels is it stops the spray near the source (the wheels).


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

All sounds far too technical for me Shane 8O 
Time for another glass of wine :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
From the investigations that I carried out regarding these Dirt Skirts is as follows....
The Dirt Skirt stops stuff being thrown up and backwards so if you imagine your toad behind the motorhome, the Dirt Skirt will stop stones and other debris being flung at it. Because the construction of the skirt is in effect a series of long single strands in is obvious that water will pass through and as such to stop water from being flung out and back I would recommend the use of flaps (as show previously). The flaps and skirts are to be used for different reasons so it would make sense to me that both items are employed if you are towing a vehicle behind and want to keep the dirt off the back as well....
I hope that makes sense (it does to me :lol: :lol: )

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> if you imagine your toad behind the motorhome


Hold on a minute Keith, I havent got a toad... should I have one?? :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Linda

Good suggestion of Keiths. 

Would this make a February offer for you, by the skirt get the flaps free  

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> buy the skirt get the flaps free
> 
> stew


OMG 8O


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*mud flaps*

thanks people.......i think i'll just keep washing the little one.........as a truckie...i should know better!.....spray does come from the side...thats why you see some artic tractors(donkeys) with in built side guards... :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> Good suggestion of Keiths.
> 
> ...


Oh Keith, forever the diplomat :wink: :lol:

Great idea Stew.....one teeny problem....we don't sell mudflaps - no point importing 'em when they are cheap for you to buy here :wink:

Our skirts are the cheapest around already...what more do you want???? blood?? 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

OMG

Must be a great marketting line to get a reaction like that lol


stew


----------

